# [EVDL] Ken Koch's Electric '34 Ford Roadster



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

That is awesome! The website looks great too. Now we need some high quality desktop images, more pictures and video!

--corbin



> Chip Gribben wrote:
> 
> > Check out Ken's latest photos of the Roadster project. Click on the Roadster Collage to see the photos
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Corbin,

Thanks! There are actually high resolution photos on the site. 

If you click on the small photos on the 34 Roadster Page a window comes up with a larger photo. Click on that larger photo and a high resolution version will come up. 

I did this on the last 11 photos on the page. 

An example is this photo 

http://www.evconsultinginc.com/photos/electric_roadster_today_2400.jpg

That is a 300 dpi, 2400 pixel wide photo. I may need to go back to the original 3200 pixel wide photos and do a 72 dpi version for a Desktop photo.

Chip




> [email protected] wrote:
> 
> > Message: 14
> > Date: Thu, 28 Oct 2010 10:57:37 -0700
> ...


----------

